# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Günaydın...

## bozok

*ğBatığ kendi kuyusunu kazıyor!*  31.10.2006

On yıl önce birisi çıkıp da bana Batığnın etkili kurumlarının, Türkiyeğde Atatürkğün etkisinin silinmesine çalışacağını söylese ona kesinlikle inanmazdım.

üünkü Atatürk bu ülkede Batılılaşmanın, laikliğin ve fanatizmden kurtulmanın yolunu açmamış mıydı?

Açmıştı.

Bu tutumuyla düşmanının bile saygısını kazanmamış mıydı? 

Kazanmıştı.

Peki o zamanlar Mustafa Kemal Paşağyı yere göğe koyamayan, Time Dergisiğne kapak yapan, büyük lideri saygıyla selamlayan ğBatığya ne oldu.

Niye Mustafa Kemalğin laiklik prensibine karşı çıkıyor ve İslamcılarla kol kola giriyorlar?

Türkiyeğnin laik cumhuriyet ilkesinden sapması onlara ne kazandıracak?

Yoksa onun ğistiklal-i tamğ ilkesinden duydukları rahatsızlık, laiklik ilkesine de mi yansıyor?

Mustafa Kemalğe ait her izi silmeye çalışmalarının altında tuhaf bir intikam hissi mi var?

Her ne sebeple olursa olsun ben ğBatığnın Atatürk düşmanlığını anlayamıyor ve bunu son derece tehlikeli buluyorum.

Bunun sebebi olsa olsa; ğBatığ dediğimiz ülkeleri yöneten etkili-yetkili çevrelerin çapsızlığı ve aymazlığı.

Tehlikenin farkında değiller.

Kendi banliyölerini bile zaptedemeyen Fransa, ne hakla ve hangi akılla, kendisini örnek almış bir cumhuriyeti yıpratmaya çalışıyor?

Türk işçilerini İslamcı vakıfların sömürüsüne teslim eden Almanya, niye Türkiyeğdeki aydınlama devrimine karşı çıkıyor?

Bunca hayati sorun ortada dururken Atatürk resimlerinin indirilmesiyle uğraşan AB yetkilisi, hangi akla hizmet ediyor?

Galiba işin doğrusu şu:

ğBatığ, kendisine benzeyen, uygar, çağdaş değerlere saygılı, laik Türkler görmek istemiyor.

Kafasındaki çarpık Türk imajına uygun, gereğinde azarlanacak, gereğinde hoş görülüp başları okşanacak şarklılar istiyor ki klişeler yerini bulsun.

Selanikli devrimci liderin çağdaşlık ve laiklik ilkesi ğBatığ nın ezberini bozuyor.

Tarihsel klişeleri yerle bir ediyor.

Bugünkü iktidara ğOh nihayet gerçek Türkler geldiğ diyerek dört elle sarılmalarının esas sebebi bu.

AB sürecinde ğSenin geleneklerine saygı duyarım ama sen benden değilsin. Bu kulübün üyesi olamazsınğ diyebilmenin alt yapısını oluşturdular.

Ama bu arada ateşle oynayarak Türkiyeğyi aslanın ağzına attılar.

Anadoluğda kanat çırpan bir kelebeğin, Avrupağda fırtına yaratabileceğini hesaplayamadılar.

şimdi bizimle birlikte onlar da tehlike

ZüLFü LİVANELİ

*"Ne diyelim Sayın Livaneli, zamanında O Muhteşem Türk'ü iyi anlayıp onun yolundan başka yollar aramasaydık şimdi bunları yazmak zorunda kalmayacaktık..."*

----------

